# Teichgitter?



## holger_buns (20. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte meine Teich sicherer gestalten für Kinder. Dazu will ich kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche ein Teichgitter anbringen. Wer hat so was schon mal gemacht und wer kann mir da ein paar Tipps geben, welches Material ich verwenden soll und wie ich das ganze fertigen soll, damit es auch stabil ist.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Kann ich nicht empfehlen - da gehen die Kidis drauf und könnten mit dem Fuß hängenbleiben - da das Gitter durch variirenden Wassersstzand dann auch etwas unter der Teichoberfläche liegen kann besteht da auch die Gefahr des Ertrinkens. Ebenso kommst du damit nie richtig an bzw. in deinen Teich ran falls mal was ist. Hochklappen geht nur wenn Du keine Pflanzen im Gitter hast.

Lieber nen ganz hohen Zaun ala "Dino Stegzaun" da können die Kidis mit ihren Füßchen nicht rein und somit nicht drübber.

Jedoch jeder Zaun ist keine 100%ige Sicherheit. Außer Du baust einen abschließbaren Käfig


----------



## karsten. (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Hallo

Gitter ist ok !


 so lange man es .....hochkant .......um den Teich stellt !   m.M.

schau mal in die Suchfunktion unter kindersicher , Gitter usw.


mfG


----------



## Teicher (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

H'lo, meinst du eigene oder fremde kinder??  Auch, in welchen alter?  Wenn's fremde sind, reicht 'ne Garten Zaun.  Eigene, wenn die groß genug sind es zu kapieren einfach verbieten.  An sonsten werde ich persönlich einfach 'ne Maschendrahtzaun rumziehen.
Gruß, Jimmy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Jimmy, jeder Teichbesitzer ist verantwortlich dass auch fremden Kindern nix passiert. Verkehrssicherungspflicht - ich glaub da muss der Zaun dann 2m hoch sein und nicht überkletterbar - also kein Maschendrathzaun.

oder eben Du oder eine andere Aufsichtsperson ist bist immer mit dabei


----------



## karsten. (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

jain !



> Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht besteht nicht gegenüber Personen, die unbefugt in das Grundstück eindringen und dort zu schaden kommen. Sie gilt aber sehr wohl gegenüber Kindern, deren Spieltrieb, Unerfahrenheit oder Bewegungsdrang und Neugier berücksichtigt werden müssen.



Stacheldraht und Strom sind nicht Pflicht !

aber ein guter Zaun macht auch ............ einen guten Nachbarn 

es mag Grundstücke geben auf denen sollte kein tiefer Gartenteich sein

im Kindergarten meines Enkels ist auch ein Teich ....


so angelegt , dass man keine Angst haben muss  
außer 
dass die Kleinen nass werden   


ein ganz flaches Profil


so weit mit Kies angefüllt , dass die freie Wasser-Tiefe in der Mitte nicht 20cm übersteigt
eine große Pflanzzone ,ein sicherer Steg ohne Absturzhöhe und Stolpergefahr 
( übrigens ganz ohne Geländer )

jeder Bordstein , jede Treppe , jeder Balkon , jede Pfütze ist genauso oder gefährlicher


mfG


----------



## lollo (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Hallo,

dieses hier, hab ich heute in einer Zeitschrift gefunden.
Soll auch eine Kindersicherung für den Teich sein.


----------



## Christine (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Hallo Lothar,

das Teil würde ich persönlich *auf gar keinen Fall* als Teichsicherung empfehlen wollen. Das piept ne Minute und dann? Und wenn ich nicht zuhause bin? Und wenn die Batterie alle ist? Das ist für mich wieder eins der Produkte, die die Welt nicht braucht (außerdem dem Hersteller vielleicht).


----------



## lollo (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Hallo Christine,

der Vertreiber, oder auch Hersteller schreibt ja, _" Weder der PoolWatcher noch ein anderes Gerät aus diesem Bereich befreit von der Aufsichtspflicht!" _  siehe hier  Deswegen sollte dieses Gerät nur ein zusätzlicher Schutz sein. Deine Aufsichtspflicht wird dadurch nicht aufgehoben.

Vergleichbar mit den Rauchmeldern im Haus, die mit der gleichen Batterie bestückt sind, deren Haltbarkeitsdauer bei ca. 2 Jahren liegt, sollte dann dieses Gerät mit seiner Lautstärke sehr wohl auf sich aufmerksam machen.

Es gibt doch genügend Berichte über Unfälle mit Kindern am Teich, siehe hier,  oder hier.  Da kann doch ein zusätzlicher Schutz nur von Vorteil sein.
Hier  noch eine Expertise der DLRG zur Wassersicherheit.


----------



## Christine (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Hallo Lothar,

und eben deshalb investiere ich das Geld lieber in einen Schutz, der Kinder vor meinem Teich auch dann schützt, wenn keiner in der Nähe ist. Dieses Piespding ist für mich kein Schutz sondern nur das Wiegen in falscher Sicherheit. Der Gewinner ist m.E. lediglich der Verkäufer.

Lediglich meine Meinung. Du kannst Dir das ja gerne kaufen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Christine voll zustimm


----------



## lollo (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Hallo Christine,



blumenelse schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir das ja gerne kaufen.


ich habe doch an keiner Stelle erwähnt mir so etwas kaufen zu wollen. Ferner hab ich mein Grundstück mit Zaun, Hecke und Tor gesichert, und Kinder gibt es in der Familie keine mehr. 
Ich habe doch nur dieses mitgeteilt:


> dieses hier, hab ich heute in einer Zeitschrift gefunden.
> Soll auch eine Kindersicherung für den Teich sein


mehr doch nicht.

Ferner würde ich nie über einen Artikel urteilen wollen, den ich weder besitze noch kenne, schlimmer noch, ihn dann auch noch schlecht zu reden. Warum soll dieses Gerät, dass sogar eine Zertifizierung haben soll, am Teich nicht als zusätzlicher Schutz wirken?
Vergleichbar wird doch im Indischen Ozean ähnliches (natürlich mit anderer Technik) verbaut, um vor dem nächsten Tsunami frühzeitig zu warnen.


----------



## Christine (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Hallo Lothar,

schön, dass Du etwas gelesen hast und den Tipp weitergibst. Aber Du wirst mir schon gestatten müssen, dass ich, nachdem ich mir die Seiten zu diesem Gerät angesehen habe, eine Meinung zu diesem Gerät bilde und diese auch äussere. Völlig überflüssig sind Deine Links auf Berichte über ertrunkene Kinder - dass der Teich zu sichern ist,l darüber sind wir uns doch alle einig. Warum nimmst Du das so persönlich - hast Du das Teil erfunden?

Und hast Du Dir die von Dir erwähnte Zertifizerung angeschaut? Ein französische Norm zum Einsatz von Alarmgeräten im Pool-Bereich - auf den Teich bezogen völlig irrelevant.

Im Übrigen finde ich den Vergleich mit dem Tsunami-Warnsystem schon ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Dieses System ist ein ausgeklügeltes Frühwarnsystem, das ständig überwacht wird - und der Reaktionszeitraum ist wesentlich länger. Ein Kind ist in ein paar Minuten ertrunken - bevor jemand - wenn denn überhaupt jemand in der Nähe ist - das Gepiepse gehört hat, kann es schon zu spät sein. Was bringt es mir dann? 

Ein vernünftiger Zaun um den Teich bringt mich gar nicht erst in diese Lage.


----------



## karsten. (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

zumal die wenigsten augebildete Rettungssanitäter oder Rettungsschwimmer sind und 
"wenn das Kind in den Teich gefallen ist".......
vor lauter Panaik und Adrenalin gar nicht wissen was sie tun

das Motto kann doch nur vermeiden heißen !

oder ?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Die absolut beste Kindersicherung ist, ihnen schwimmen zu lernen.

Die 2.-beste Lösung:
Kinder die noch nicht schwimmen können, bekommen einen Höllenrespekt vor dem Wasser,
wenn sie mal reingefallen sind - ein Lerneffekt:
_"Ah, dass der Papa nicht untergeht, heisst noch lange nicht, dass ich auch nicht untergehe!"_
(Währenddessen immer schön ein Auge auf den Zwerg - vielleicht ein wenig radikal, aber es hilft sicher!)

Kinder vor ALLEM, was potentiell gefährlich ist, wegzusperren
und ihnen eine ABSOLUT sichere Umwelt vorzugaukeln ("Ich kann alles essen, ich kann überall hin, ..."),
birgt die enorme Gefahr, dass das erste "Sicheheitsleck" zum schweren Unfall führen kann.
Beispiel: 
Meine Verwandten haben von mir verlangt, 
ich möge zum Schutz meiner Tochter ALLE bösen "__ Giftpflanzen" aus meinem Naturgarten entfernen:
Die 5 m-__ Eibe muss unbedingt weg - die roten Scheinbeeren sind viele zu verlockend für Kinder!
An die schönen Maiglöckchen in Omas Garten haben sie aber nicht gedacht,
dabei sind deren Beeren im Gegensatz zu denen der Eibe hochgiftig!
Die Kleine hat eben gelernt, dass man NICHT alles essen kann, was man in der Natur findet
und genauso, dass man im Teich schnell mehr trinkt, als man Durst hat.

Dass von Gesetzes wegen ein 2m-Zaun erforderlich ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen:
Wir haben hier nicht die Donau, den Bodensee oder sonstige Tümpel umzäunt
und wenn man auf einer Brücke über das Geländer klettert, das laut Bauordnung 1 m hoch sein muss,
kann man nach Herzenslust ins Wasser oder den Tod hupfen.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist dass sich Besucher der Gefahr für ihre Sprösslinge nicht bewusst sind
oder meinen, der Teichbesitzer müsste die beaufsichtigen um deren Untergehen zu verhindern.
Da muss man halt klärend einschreiten!


----------



## Annett (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Hallo Peter.

Ich stimme Dir in fast allen Punkten zu, jedoch da





derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Dass von Gesetzes wegen ein 2m-Zaun erforderlich ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen:
> Wir haben hier nicht die Donau, den Bodensee oder sonstige Tümpel umzäunt
> und wenn man auf einer Brücke über das Geländer klettert, das laut Bauordnung 1 m hoch sein muss,
> kann man nach Herzenslust ins Wasser oder den Tod hupfen.


vergleichst Du Äpfel mit Birnen.
Wir Teichbesitzer sind haftbar, genauso, wie wir als Hausbesitzer für den nicht geräumten Gehweg haften... die Gemeinde kann ein Schild "eingeschränkter/kein Winterdienst" aufstellen und ist damit aus dem __ Schneider.
Öffentliche Gewässer wie Dorfteiche, Auen, Seen usw. sind etwas völlig anderes, als ein privater Teich!

Natürlich ist KEIN 2m hoher Zaun vorgeschrieben. So einfach hat es uns der Gesetzgeber nicht gemacht..
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=25204
Einfach mal lesen, was StefanS dazu geschrieben hat. Er ist/war Rechtsanwalt und dürfte sich dementsprechend gut auskennen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Hi Annett!
Sehr interessanter Beitrag von StefanS und auch sehr ernüchternd!
(Wird in Österreich grudsätzlich nicht anders aussehen - schön teichfeidlich!)

Fazit:
Zaun ums Grundstück, 
Tor immer schön zumachen (Ui - hab noch gar keins!)
und sollte man morgens wirklich einmal einen unwillkommenenen Gast leise dümpelnd vorfinden,
muss der eben bis zur nächsten Dunkelperiode weiterschwimmen (ggf. gegen unbeabsichtigtes absinken sichern),
bis man ihm unbeobachtet zum nächsten ausreichend tiefen öffentlichen Gewässer weiterhelfen kann,
wo er seine Badeleidenschaft weiterhin ausleben (<=unglücklicher Ausdruck) kann.
DORT darf der ja nach Herzenslust ersoffen sein,
ohne dass jemand schuld ist,
nur er selbst.


----------



## Digicat (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Servus Peter



> und sollte man morgens wirklich einmal einen unwillkommenenen Gast leise dümpelnd vorfinden,
> muss der eben bis zur nächsten Dunkelperiode weiterschwimmen (ggf. gegen unbeabsichtigtes absinken sichern),
> bis man ihm unbeobachtet zum nächsten ausreichend tiefen öffentlichen Gewässer weiterhelfen kann,
> wo er seine Badeleidenschaft weiterhin ausleben (<=unglücklicher Ausdruck) kann.
> ...


So auf die leichte Schulter würde ich das nicht nehmen ....

Ihr fahrt auf Urlaub ..... es sieht wer nach dem rechten, füttert die Katze, gießt die Blumen und den Garten ..... vielleicht macht es Opa und Oma oder die Nachbarn .....

Jetzt stell Dir dein obiges Szenario vor ..... wer soll "das" den an einen öffentlichen Ort bewegen .....

Wie ich bei Dir auf Besuch war .... beim nach Hause fahren haben Kinder in der Straße gespielt ... ok. sie wissen sie dürfen ein fremdes Grundstück nicht betreten ..... 
Der Ball rollt in Euren Garten ... sie holen Ihn und bemerken, es schimpft niemend, weil keiner zu Hause ... sie entdecken den Teich ..... jö, schau eine Libelle, ein Frosch, ein Fisch .... eins fällt in den Teich und kann net schwimmen ....

Das Leid der Angehörigen und auch deine eigenen Vorwürfe zerfressen Dich .... hätte ich doch das Tor endlich fertig gemacht.

Peter ich will dich nicht anmachen .... aber leichtsinnig finde ich das schon ...
Da nützt es nichts, daß Hausfriedensbruch begangen wurde .... du vielleicht im Recht bist ... aber deine "Seele" wird dich ein Lebenlang immer daran erinnern ....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Nein, nein, ich hab natürlich weder Lust eine Wasserleiche über die Schulter zu werfen,
noch mir ewig Vorwürfe zu machen - der Beitrag hat mich schon aufgerüttelt, 
das Tor steht am Plan!

Schräg ist nur, dass man, bei mir ersaufend, mich vor den Richter schickt,
während man, 300 m weiter abtretend, selbst schuld ist.
Nehm ich kopfschüttelnd zur Kenntnis.


----------



## Digicat (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Ja, Peter, so ist es leider mit einem eigenen Grundstück ....

Da ist man für alles selbst veranwortlich .... aber das haben wir uns selbst gewählt/auf erlegt ...

Aber glaube mir ... wenn einmal am öffentlichen Weg dort wer ertrinken sollte, wirst sehen, so schnell hast dort ein Gitter/Absperrung ...

[OT]Ist zwar ein bisserl anders:
Kannst Dich auf den Donauturm ohne Überkletterschutz auf der Aussichtsplattform erinnern .... dann hat einmal wer den Freitod gewählt .... seit dem hast die häßlichen Stäbe immer vor den Augen ....[/OT]


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

ad Donauturm: 
Du hast sicher recht, 
aber das Schräge dabei ist doch,
dass durch solche Anlass-Aktionen in Wirklichkeit niemand daran gehindert wird, seinen Freitod kreativ zu realisieren, 
außer er ist SO dämlich, dass er ob Zerknirschung über die schirchen Stangen 
mit der U-Bahn nach Hause fährt, anstatt sich davorzuschmeissen.
Aber das ist wohl ein anderes Thema ...


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Die 5 m-__ Eibe muss unbedingt weg - die roten Scheinbeeren sind viele zu verlockend für Kinder!
> An die schönen Maiglöckchen in Omas Garten haben sie aber nicht gedacht,
> dabei sind deren Beeren im Gegensatz zu denen der Eibe hochgiftig!


[OT]Hallo Peter,

Ich habe es natürlich nie ausprobiert, aber deine Aussage über die "Beeren" der Eibe ist aber glaube nicht ganz richtig.(auch wenn ich grad nur auf wikipedia verweisen kann...hatte mich auch mal damit beschäftigt, damit ich meinen Jungs erklären kann, was an diesem Baum nicht wirklich Gesund ist  )

Die rote Samenkapsel ist nicht giftig, allerdings der enthaltene Samen.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass beim einfachen verschlucken dieser Beeren man durch geeignete Maßnahmen wieder die unversehrten Beeren hervor holt, wenn sie nicht all zu lange im Magen waren bzw. nur wenig des Samen verdaut wurden.
Kaut man sie allerdings, dürfte das Ergebnis wesentlich verheerender sein.

Generell gehe ich das Problem nicht mit der "Ausrottung" von Pflanzen an, sondern mit Auf- und Erklärungen.
Und wir haben auch Maiglöckchen und sicherlich noch vieles mehr.

Ein Garten kann halt auch lehrreich sein, wenn man sich denn Zeit dafür nimmt, den Besuchern erklärt und nicht, wie Deine liebe Verwandschaft fordert, alles abzuholzen 
Aber das weisst Du ja schon... wollte eigentlich nur den hinweis mit den Beeren der Eibe bringen 
[/OT]

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Die __ Eibe bezahlt mit den süßen safigen Samenmänteln (die ich um diese Jahreszeit täglich esse) die Tiere,
die dafür die Samen der Eibe schön weit wegtragen.
Die meisten Tiere (bis auf mich) essen die Früchte mitsamt der Samen.
Diese sind zum Schutz vor dem Zerbissenwenden mit einer sehr glitschigen Schicht umgeben,
die sie ein wenig vor dem Zerbeissen schützt und auch relativ hart, wenn auch nicht unzerbeissbar. 
Sollte doch mal jemand reinbeissen, so wird der daran nicht versterben, 
sondern gleich ausspucken, weil der Samen abscheulich schmeckt.
Den Magen-Darmtrakt passieren diese jedoch unbeeinduckt 
und werden dann sogar mit einer Düngerportion "gepflanzt" - weitab von der Mutterpflanze.

Voller Service: Wenn DAS nicht das bissl Fruchtfleisch wert ist - ein gutes Geschäft für die Pflanze!!
Vergiften kann sich mit einer Eibe also nur, wer deren weiche Nadeln und Zweige frisst
und der muss ohnehin einen seltsamen Geschmack haben
oder z.B. ein Pferd sein.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*

Hallo Peter,
ich seh schon, Du weisst einfach verdammt viel 

Und wie gesagt, ich habe nie versucht die Früchte der __ Eibe zu essen.

Aber wenn Du sagst, das Du die Dir öfters einverleibst, und noch unter uns weilst, dann dürfte sich das ganze in Grenzen halten 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teichgitter?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> ... ich habe nie versucht die Früchte der __ Eibe zu essen.


Solltest du probieren: 
Garantiert unschädlich, süß, saftig, 
könnten ein wenig mehr Säure vertragen,
aber man nimmt´s, wie´s wächst!


----------

